# Rant: Allied Semiconductor



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Folks, if you run your own biz, do not deal with these incompetents!

I had an account with them, and every order was messed up. On top of that, after several complaints, they billed me over $300 for stuff I never ordered, shipped it to me, then refused any refund until they got the stuff back.

It took several complaints (talked to their owner), threats, and lots of 4-letter words to get them to drop me off their account list.

They will overcharge, quote one price then charge another, bill you for items you never ordered then ship them to you (I expect this is intentional, hoping that most will just keep the items).

Stay away!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Why... do I feel like this isn't the first time someone has ripped into these guys?


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Chevy


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hmmm ....this company and I am in a battle at the moment. 

The first order I recieved a DOA mobo, it took them 3 months to send me a new one. Strike 1

I decided to give them a second chance,( this is the type of person I am :1angel: ) I placed an order for a complete system. 
The representative quoted me prices over the phone when I recieved the package and invoice I was overcharged. I also ordered a microsoft keyboard mouse combo but was sent a generic keyboard/speaker/mouse combo but was missing the mouse. Strike 2

After multiple times trying to get my $$ refunded I demanded to speak to the manager. He accussed me of lying to them. He stated the rep no longer worked there and he had no proof of the quoted prices my rep gave me. I told him if I cannot trust the reps word then I couldnt trust his company. 
I am the most honest person in the world. Sometimes I am too honest to be in this business :laugh: Strike 3

I turned them into the BBB. 

5 days after I turned them into the BBB I recieved 3 mobos and a charge to my account. I never ordered these parts nor gave the authority for them to charge my account for these. 

I filed a EFT with my bank. This is sometimes a 3 week process. 
I also cancelled my card so they cannot take anymore $$ out.
I still try contacting the credit department daily trying to find an answer as to if they issued a callback ticket for the mobos but I continuously keep getting put on hold and given excuses that they are backed-up in that department.

*DO NOT* purchase from this company, they use deceptive selling practices.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

why did anyone even try this rip- off company to begin with? to save 5% on orders? :4-dontkno 
there are too many reputable distrubuters out there, to be messing with these chinese con artists.:rippedhan 
of course, and always
imho


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

whosdat said:


> why did anyone even try this rip- off company to begin with? to save 5% on orders? :4-dontkno
> there are too many reputable distrubuters out there, to be messing with these chinese con artists.:rippedhan
> of course, and always
> imho


Chinese con artists? A little racist, don't you think?

Especially when you're talking about a corp registered in Texas, staffed by Americans.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

ok then Joe ..how about
American con artists
better yet..
Texas con artists...yee haa !! :4-gun: :4-whip:

and no, i am not a racist
 

ps
look who owns allied......


----------



## hardwareguru (Mar 13, 2008)

All I have to say, is I've been on both ends as the purchaser and the sales rep, and I've dealt with these guys before. I've been with my current rep for over 3 years, and there's always going to be new guys. if you're going to be buying your parts from somebody over the phone, take the freaking time to know you're dealing with a competent person! hell, if the guy said to me uh, or I don't know, more than twice in one call, then guess what, I'm going to change reps. so go ahead and buy from em, just remember, ingram, new egg, tiger, asi, all these guys have dumb *** working for em, and it's your job to make sure you're not giving you card to em. that being said, I buy ALL my power supplies, mobo's, and anti virus from these guys. and recomend you get to know ALL your sales reps from ANY company.


----------



## michaelwebb (May 8, 2008)

I own a computer company in salem oregon, and I have been doing business with allied for about a year or so, before I first ordered with allied and got my first order shipped to me for free, my buddy had told me about a bad experience that he had a year before and strongly advised me not to give in to there low prices and awsome availability on many parts I was looking for everyday, so I thought about and heard about some parts they had for a great price, and so I decided to place my whole weeks order with them( that free shipping offer is a money saver ). my sales rep was to be a polite young man named warren beatty("not relation to the actor" he'll say)after placing the order totaling $3,842.36 I waited a few days and got a large order(systems always double boxed)to my shop. I’ve been doing business with warren since that order, systems, servers and all parts in between. I guess they must have all new blood in that place. point being: if you are going to order from allied semiconductor corporation call: 1(800)207-5945ext.117 That’s warren he’ll do you right!

-Michael Webb


----------



## 829 (May 9, 2008)

Given the age of this thread; the 2 positives are new and sound like sales pitches, I would say they work for allied. 

This has got to be the most annoying company I have ever dealt with. I have told them to stop calling our business several times, but they just keep calling. One week, they called every single day. I told them I would never order anything from them because of it.


----------



## CVW (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, this is disturbing. I am a very new business owner. I have just decided to offer parts and supplies for retail sales. The day I decided this company called me out of the blue and sent me information. At a quick glance it looks good, however now I am very concerned. I have not yet placed an order but am working one up. I was already concerned about signing a paper giving them authorization to charge my account at will. The rep on the phone is very helpful and it sounds like a great deal. I did notice that one of the reviews above is identical to one on Merchant Circle. While I have posted the same review of a company on different sites in the past to save time I know it is far more common for someone from the company to post this type of thing.

So, now I am going back to the research and look into them more. Is there a more reputable vendor that you guys can recommend for a small upstart company like myself?

Thanks,
CVW Solutions


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Micro PC , New Orleans


----------



## CVW (Jun 5, 2008)

Geekgirl said:


> Micro PC , New Orleans


Thanks for the info. I will check them out.

As an update on Allied. I asked them about other methods of payment and they sent me a "COD application" that requested tons of information. :4-thatsba So, now I have to see what is up with that. Any other good vendors anyone can suggest?


----------



## rickspcshop (Jun 25, 2008)

I also have dealt with Allied, they seem kinda shady and i have ordered 2 hard drives today killer price still not shure if real company. ill cancle my credit card if some of the things you guys said are true


----------



## x30003x (Aug 1, 2008)

People if you are looking to purchase great computer parts at a great deal Allied is the place to do it. My company has been purchasing our parts from Allied for years now and have never had many problems, and when a problem does happen the staff at Allied does all they can to make sure than there customers are fully satisfied with the products that they are recieving. 

I recomend Allied 100% and wouldn't take my business anywhere else. 

Christain Donley 
Donleys Computers Inc.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hhmmmm.... seems like spam....


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I had a friend who used Malabs with no problems...but he didn't do too much business so I can't say for certain they are good.


----------



## jadugartir (Oct 6, 2008)

Those guys arent spam. Im a computer technician in Grand Prairie, TX. We order a big box of power supplies every month, also dvd rom drives, and anything else we need in bulk from Allied. We have never been overcharged or had any other negative experiences as of yet. Our sales rep is Warren as well, and we always deal directly with him. Like the poster above said, if youre gonna call, ext. 117 to go straight to warren.


----------

